# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë të huaj >  Përpjekje përkthimesh...

## oiseau en vol

*EDGAR ALLAN POE (1809-1849)*

VETEM 

Qysh nga ora e fëmijërisë, unë nuk jam
Njëlloj me të tjerët ; unë nuk shoh
Siç të tjerët ; unë nuk di t'i nxjerr 
Pasionet e mia nga ujëvara e përbashkët
Nga një tjetër burim vjen
Dhimbja ime, kurrë nuk kam mundur për t'a zgjuar
Zemrën time në tonin e gëzimit të të tjerëve
Dhe gjithçka që doja, unë e doja vetëm
Eshtë atëherë - në fëmijërinë time - në agim
Të një jete të vrullshme që qe nxjerrur
Në çdo hon të së mirës dhe së keqes,
Ky mister që gjithmonë më mban -
Në vërshime dhe në ujëvarë
Në thepisjen e kuqe të malit --
Në diellin që sillet përreth meje
Në arin e tij vjeshtor
Në vetëtimën që fluturonte në qiell dhe kalonte
Pranë meje për t'u larguar,
Në gjëmimin dhe në stuhinë
Dhe në renë që merrte formën
(Ndërsa anash qielli ishte blu)
E një demoni në sytë e mi. 

_(Përkthyer nga UN)_

----------


## oiseau en vol

*LOUIS ARAGON* 
(1963)

_I ÇMENDURI PAS ELSËS_

Ka gjëra që nuk ia them Askujt Atëherë
Ato nuk i bëjnë keq askujt Por
Fatkeqësia është
Që unë
Fatkeqësia fatkeqësia është
Që unë këto gjëra i di

Ka gjëra që më brejnë Natën
Për shembull gjëra si
Si të them si gjëra si ëndërra
Dhe fatkeqësia është që këto nuk janë aspak ëndërra

Ka gjëra që më janë krejt
Ama krejt të padurueshme edhe pse
Nuk them asgjë edhe pse nuk 
Them asgjë më kuptoni më kuptoni mua mirë

Atëherë kjo ju nganjëherë kjo ju mbyt
Më shikoni më shikoni mua mirë
Shikoni gojën time
Që hapet dhe mbyllet dhe nuk thotë asgjë

Të mendosh vetëm tjetër gjë
Të ëndërrosh me zë të lartë dhe nga unë
Dalin fjalë nga çka unë habitem
Që nuk i bëjnë keq askujt

Në vend të kësaj unë kam frikë prej meje
Nga kjo gjë në mua që flet

E di mirë që kjo nuk duhet
Por ç'mund të bëj unë
Goja hapet dhe shpirti është aty
Që drithëron zog mbi buzën time

O gjithçka që nuk e them
Që nuk ia them askujt
Fatkeqësia është që kjo tingëllon
Dhe godet papushim në mua
Fatkeqësia është që kjo është në mua
Edhe pse askush nuk e di këtë
Jo më lini mua jo më lini mua
Nganjëherë ia them vetes nganjëherë
Vlen më mirë të flasësh sesa të heshtësh

Dhe pastaj e ndjej që lagen
Këto fjalë të mia në pështymën time
Këtu është fatkeqësia jo e imja
Fatkeqësia që n'a është e përbashkët
Tmerron njerëz të tjerë
Dhe kush pra të pati dhënë dorën
Duke e ditur çfarë ne jemi

Për pak për pak që ti t'a kesh thënë
Atë që nuk mund të marrë formë
Atë që të banon dhe merr formë
Të paktën që është në udhë
Që shtyp grushtin tënd
Dhe njerëzit Ç'doni të thoni
Ti ndjehesh ashtu siç ndjehesh
Shtazë përballë njerëzve Ç'po thoja
Ç'po thoja Ah po ndoshta
Që bën kohë e bukur që do të bjerë shi që duhet të ikim
Ku pra Edhe kjo është e tepërt
Dhe i ruaj nëpër dhëmbë
Këto fjalë frike që ato nënkuptojnë

Mos më shikoni brenda
Që bën kohë e bukur kjo ju mjafton
Mund të them që bën kohë e bukur
Edhe pse bie shi mbi fytyrën time
Të besosh në diellin kur bie ujë
Fjalët në mua vdesin kaq fort
Që kaq ashpër më plagosin
Fjalët që nuk i formoj
A është vdekja e tyre në mua ajo që kafshon

Fatkeqësia është të dish mbi çfarë
Nuk flas njëkohësisht
Dhe mbi çfarë megjithatë unë flas

Eshtë në ne kjo që n'a duhet të heshtim


(Përkthyer nga UN)

----------


## oiseau en vol

*Louis Aragon* (La Diane Francaise, Seghers 1946)

_Nuk ka dashuri të lumtur_

Asgjë nuk është e fituar nga njeriu As forca
As dobësia as zemra e tij Dhe kur ai beson
Të hapë krahët e tij hija e tij është ajo e një kryqi
Dhe kur ai beson të shtrëngojë lumturinë e tij ai e shkërmoq atë
Jeta e tij është një divorc i çuditshëm dhe i dhimbshëm

_Nuk ka dashuri të lumtur_

Jeta e tij Ajo ngjan me ato ushtarët pa armë
Që i patëm veshur për një tjetër fat
Për çfarë do t'ju duhej atyre të ngriheshin në mëngjes
Ato që në mbrëmje i gjejmë të rraskapitur të pasigurtë
Thoni këto fjalë Jeta ime Dhe mbani lotët tuaja

_Nuk ka dashuri të lumtur_

Dashuria ime e bukur dashuria ime e shtrenjtë brenga ime
Të mbart ty në mua siç nje zog të plagosur
Dhe ata aty pa e ditur n'a vështrojnë të kalojmë
Duke përsëritur pas meje fjalët që kam gërshetuar
E që për sytë e tu të mëdhenj krejt përnjëherë vdiqën

_Nuk ka dashuri të lumtur_

Koha për të mësuar jetuar është tashmë tepër vonë
Sa qajnë nëpër terr zemrat tona në një zë
Sa fatkeqësi duhet për këngën më të vogël
Sa keqardhje duhet për të paguar një drithërimë
Sa ngashërime për një tingull kitare

_Nuk ka dashuri të lumtur_

Nuk ka dashuri që të mos jetë me dhimbje
Nuk ka dashuri ku të mos jemi vrarë në shpirt
Nuk ka dashuri ku të mos jemi rrudhur
Dhe jo më tepër se ti dashuria e atdheut
Nuk ka dashuri që të mos jetojë me lotë

Nuk ka dashuri të lumtur
Por kjo është dashuria jonë e të dyve


(Përkthyer nga UN)

----------


## oiseau en vol

*Pierre Reverdy* 

_Vonë në jetë_

Jam i ashpër
Jam i butë
Dhe kam humbur kohën time
Për të ëndërruar pa fjetur
Për të fjetur duke ecur
Ngado ku kam kaluar
Kam gjetur mungesën time
Nuk jam asgjëkundi
Përveç hiçit
Por mbart përsipër rropullive të mia të brendshme
Aty ku rrufeja ka goditur shpesh
Një zemër ku çdo fjalë ka lënë gjurmën e vet
Dhe nga ku jeta ime zbrazet papushim


(Përkthyer nga UN)

----------


## oiseau en vol

*Charles Pennequin*

_Pouchkine im._

Në fakt kjo është historia e një njeriu. Ai është mullixhi, e bija është e dashuruar. Nuk dihet mirë përse por ato janë të varfër. Thatësira. Kjo sepse ai është mullixhi. Mullixhinjtë janë të varfër në këtë vend. Dhe e bija e tij është e dashuruar. Ky është kulmi. Sepse ajo është e dashuruar me një princ. Princi ka qenë i dashuruar ai gjithashtu. Por mullixhiu ka frikë. Ai ka frikë për të bijën e vet. Ajo do të bjerë nga lart. Apo diçka e tillë. Sidoqoftë ato do ta kenë ngushtë. I ati i thotë asaj të mos shohë ëndrra. Babai i saj është mullixhi. Këto janë të varfër. Kjo është varfëria dhe i ati i saj. Dy vjet borxhe. Huadhënës ngado. Lakmi për të bërë qejf mbarë e mbrapsht. Por është vajza e tij. Dhe kulmi : ajo është e dashuruar. Dhe me një princ për tu vënë kapakun të gjithave. Princi u bënë kaq kohë që nuk po bëhet i gjallë. E bija e mullixhiut mërzitet. Krejt e vetme. Në fund të vrimës. Vrima e jetës së saj. Mulliri. Mulliri nuk i ka punët mirë. Mullixhiu shqetësohet. Vajza është e dashuruar me një djalë jo të rangut të saj, të llojit të saj, të kushtit të saj. Kjo është varfëria. Kjo është e shëmtuar. Skamja zë vend. Mullixhiu është akoma i ri. Dëshpërim. Ajo pret princin e saj. U bënë tani pak kohë që ai nuk po duket. Pak më përpara ato shiheshin shpesh në rrugë. Deri atëherë kur ai nuk vjen më. Tani ja ai tek duket. Ai është mbi kalin e tij. Ose më mirë është në këmbë. E dashura e saj e sheh. Ajo qan. Ajo shqetësohet. Princi jep plot para. Mullixhiu është i kënaqur. Kurse ai është i zënë ngushtë. Princi është i zënë ngushtë. E fejuara është e mërzitur. Përse gjithë kjo heshtje. Tani ai do ta marrë atë më vete. Por vetëm pak më vonë. Pas një kohe të gjatë. Një kohe mjaft të gjatë ku vajza mërzitet. Dhe i fejuari duket i zënë ngushtë. Një kohë e gjatë ku shohim gjithashtu mullixhiun tejet të kënaqur. Ai i thotë atij Ja që kështu është. Mullixhiu. Jo princi. Princi thotë ja që kështu është. Ai ia thotë këtë vajzës. Vajza i thotë atij Nuk jam më e dashuruar. Jo. Është ai që ia thotë këtë asaj. Është djali ai që nuk është më i dashuruar. Por ai nuk i thotë nuk jam më i dashuruar. Ai i thotë : jam i paguar. Të pata thënë. Është mullixhiu. Të pata thënë që ai i thotë asaj. Dhe pastaj djali largohet. Dhe vajza gjendet e varur. Dhe mullixhiu është mplakur shumë. Ja kaq. 

_(Përkthyer nga UN)_

----------


## oiseau en vol

*Patrick Dubost*

_Ardhmëria_

Vështroj « ardhmërinë ». Jam i ulur në të tashmen dhe vështroj « ardhmërinë ». Përpiqem të shoh përtej por « ardhmëria » është një objekt i errët. Ngrihem dhe i vij asaj anash. Ngadalë. A merr kohë që ti vish rrotull « ardhmërisë » ?... Dhe tani e shoh « ardhmërinë » nga shpina, unë shoh « airëmhdra ». « airëmhdra » është lehtësisht e errët. Përpiqem, përtej «airëmhdra », të shoh të tashmen. Shoh karriken time bosh. Them me vete, i ngulur përpara « airëmhdra » dhe më larg karrikes sime bosh, që nëse rikthehem përsëri do të shoh ardhmërinë, do të shoh ardhmërinë pa thonjëza. Rikthehem ngadalë dhe shoh : « ardhmëria ». Prapa « ardhmërisë » ka « ardhmëria ». Të mos dorëzohemi shpejt. I vij rrotull ngadalë « ardhmërisë » n°2, rikthehem ngadalë dhe shoh « airëmhdra » n°2. Rikthehem ngadalë dhe shoh « ardhmërinë » n°3. Bëj pak pushim. Pyes veten mbi çështjen e së tashmes. Problemi i karrikes bosh. Pas një hovi prej tetë metrash, kapërcej « ardhmërinë » n°3, pastaj « ardhmërinë » n°4, dhe vazhdoj të vrapoj dhe kapërcej por pa e çarë më kokën për të tashmen apo për karriken bosh. Deri tek « ardhmëria » n°10. Dhe këtu : asgjë prej gjëje. Përveç, rrafsh me tokën, nja pesëmbëdhjetë metra larg : « mbërritja ». E kapërcej, fare ngadalë : « mbërritja ». Shumë zhurmë tek shkallët. (Parardhësit e mi, pasardhësit e mi.) Ato bëjnë një potere të tmerrshme. Jam akoma në të tashmen. Kthehem nën thirrjet dhe nën çka ato hedhin. Shoh perspektivën e « ardhmërive » dhe, krejt ne fund, qetësisht : karrikja ime është bosh. 

(Perkthyer nga UN)

----------


## oiseau en vol

*Henry Michaux*

_NATA E MARTESES_

Nëse, ditën e martesës suaj, duke hyrë, ju e vini gruan tuaj për tu qullur natën në një pus, ajo është e shastisur. Ajo e ka të kotë të ketë patur gjithmonë një shqetësim të turbullt
« Shiko, shiko, thotë me vete ajo, kjo është pra, martesa. Ja përse e mbanim kaq të fshehtë praktikimin e saj. Ma paskan hedhur në këtë punë. »
Por duke qenë e ngushtuar, ajo nuk e hap gojën. Ja përse ju do të mundeni për ta zhytur atë aty gjatë dhe për disa herë, pa shkaktuar asnjë skandal në fqinjëri.
Nëse ajo nuk ka kuptuar gjë herën e parë, ajo ka pak gjasa për të kuptuar më vonë, dhe ju keni shumë gjasa për të mundur vazhduar rehat (përjashto ftohjen e mushkërive), nëse sidoqoftë kjo ju intereson.
Sa për veten time, duke patur akoma më tepër dhimbje në trupin e të tjerëve sesa në timin, më është dashur të heq dorë menjëherë. 


(Përkthyer nga frëngjishtja UN)

----------


## oiseau en vol

*Abraham de VERMEIL*  (1555-1620)  

Këndoj dhe qaj, dua të bëj dhe të prish, 
Guxoj dhe kam frikë, iki dhe jam, 
Përplasem dhe tërhiqem, errësohem dhe shndris, 
Ndalem dhe vrapoj, jam pro dhe kundër,

Rri zgjuar dhe fle, jam i madh dhe vulgar, 
Digjem dhe ngrij, mundem dhe smundem, 
Dua dhe urrej, qetësoj dhe trazoj, 
Jetoj dhe vdes, shpresoj dhe dëshpërohem ;

Pastaj nga gjithë ky shtrëngim nën presë, 
Nxjerr një verë herë të bardhë herë të zezë, 
Dhe nga ajo deh shpirtin tim të gjorë,

Që kërcyer herë këndej dhe herë andej, 
Shkon dhe vjen si varkë në dallgë, 
As rremtar, timon e lopatë.

----------


## oiseau en vol

*Marceline DESBORDES-VALMORE*  (1786-1859)  

*Vetmi*

Hon për tu kaluar vetëm, ku askush, oh ! Askush
Nuk do ta prekë dorën time të ftohtë pas teje ;
Vetëm në portën time, ku ndonjëherë Zoti troket,
I gjori do të shohë, ai, që jam akoma unë,
Nëse jetoj ! Pastaj, një mbrëmje, vrulli yt më i qetë
Do të bjerë mbi zemrën time të ngurtë, të thyer
Nga ti, por e ngrohtë akoma ngaqë e ndjeshme
Dhe kotësisht zhgënjyer !

----------


## Veshtrusja

Urime per temen Highlander dhe faleminderit per poezit e bukura qe na jep shansin ti lexojm !

Suksese ku do.  :buzeqeshje: 

Veshtrusja

----------


## oiseau en vol

Vështruse, shumë falemnderit për vlerësimin dhe jeni e mirëpritur në këtë temë me ndonjë përpjekje tuajën. Do t'ua lexoja me kënaqësi...

*Jules de RESSÉGUIER*  (1788-1862) 

*Të mos ankohemi*

Nuk janë më ditët e veprimeve të çmendura, 
Ku çdo pengesë kalohej në një vrull të vetëm, 
Ku zemra dehej me mjaltin e ëmbël të fjalëve, 
Dhe ngatërrohej në nyjet e një velloje apo në një varëse, 
Eshtë ora kur kuptojmë utopinë e jetës, 
Ku ndjejmë që këtu poshtë gjithçka është kotësi ; 
Dhe ky çast i fundit, ky çast i padukshëm, 
Do të jetë nesër përjetësia.

Si një shenjë është një gjethe që bie, 
Një yll që fshihet, një lule që thahet : 
Natyra, që vdes, na përgatit për në varr ; 
Përditë ndjehemi dalngadalë të vdesim. 
Kemi  kur në mbrëmje vjen puhiza shpëtimtare, -
Aromat e buta përpara perëndimit të diellit, 
Barin e gjelbër përpara shtratit të tokës, 
Prehjen përpara gjumit.

Eshtë e ëmbël, - udhëtar në fundin e ecjes tënde, -
Kur ajri i rënduar që thithim është një peshë mbytëse, 
Për të shkuar u freskuar me ujë në atë burim, 
Ku jemi dehur ndërsa ishim fëmijë. 
Dhe kur çdo lumturi larg prej nesh tërhiqet, 
Për të zbutur tronditjen e kësaj lamtumire supreme, 
Të hidhen vështrimet drejt qiellit, dhe të thuhet : 
« Kini mëshirë për mua, Ati im ! »

----------


## oiseau en vol

*Hector de SAINT-DENYS GARNEAU*  (1912-1943) 

Zemra e tyre është gjetkë
Në qiell ndoshta
Ato enden atje duke pritur
Zemra ime është midis yjesh të tjera e ikur
Larg nga këtu
Dhe përshkon natën me një thirrje që nuk e dëgjoj
Çfarë drame vallë luhet atje larg ?
As që dua ta di
Më mirë të jem një i vdekur i ri i shtrirë
Më mirë të kem humbur gjithçka.

Për mbulojë qiellin
Për shtrojë tokën
Tani është fjala
Çfarë udhëtimi ne do të bëjmë

----------


## D&G Feminine

Sikur te vije edhe origjinalin mire do ishte  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## oiseau en vol

Désolé, je n'ai pas l'attention de repondre à qui que ce soit sur ce que je fais ou je fais pas. Merci, le Montagnard. 


*Cosima Weiter*

*Qielli*

E shohim mirë qiellin_blunë e qiellit (e shohim mirë)_besojmë mirë që e shohim blunë (të bardhën e qiellit) dhe e shohim_besojmë mirë atë çka shohim (çka besojmë të shohim)_qiellin_të bardhën e qiellit_dhe e shohim_qiellin blu të bardhën e qiellit dhe qiellin e zi_e shohim do të mund të besonim që e shohim_ që e shohim mirë_do të mund të besonim atë çka shohim_të besonim që shohim qiellin kur shohim një imazh të qiellit_do të mund të shihnim një imazh dhe të thonim (ky është qielli)_të besonim që qielli është një imazh_një imazh i turbullt i qiellit (i blusë së qiellit)_që lëviz_një ngjyrë (në lëvizje)_një film i tejekspozuar_(i mbuluar)_do të shihnim një vello mbi imazhin e qiellit dhe do të thonim (ky është qielli) bluja e qiellit (ky imazh)_do të pyesnim nëse qielli është (bluja) bluja e qiellit_ do të mund të besonim që qielli është një imazh një imazh blu (një imazh i bardhë) i qiellit blu_nëse imazhi i qiellit ekziston (nëse qielli nuk ekziston)_nëse imazhi (qielli) lëviz akoma prapa syve tonë të mbyllur_nëse qielli ekziston a mundemi ne ta shohim nëse ne hapim (mbyllim) sytë_a ekziston bluja nëse ne e shohim_edhe të bardhën grinë e qiellit edhe qiellin e zi_nëse ne shohim një imazh të mbuluar të blusë a është qielli gjithashtu i mbuluar_kjo vello mbi qiellin a ekziston ajo pa blunë e qiellit_A mund të besojmë në blunë (në blunë e qiellit) kur bën kohë gri_A mund ta shohim blunë e qiellit (qiellit blu) mbi një imazh (të turbullt) (bardhë e zi)
	                                                        JO

----------


## Veshtrusja

> Vështruse, shumë falemnderit për vlerësimin dhe jeni e mirëpritur në këtë temë me ndonjë përpjekje tuajën. Do t'ua lexoja me kënaqësi...


*THE ARROW AND THE SONG - (Longfellow)*
SHIGJETA DHE KENGA


*I shot an arrow into the air,
It fell to earth, I knew not where;
For, so swiftly it flew, the sight
Could not follow it in its flight.*

Ne ajer qellova nje shigjet,
Se di se ku, ne toke ka mbet;
Fluturoj aq shpejt, sa qe shikimi
Dot se ndoqi nga fluturimi.

*I breathed a song into the air,
It fell to earth, I knew not where;
For who has sight so keen and strong,
That it can follow the flight of song?*

Ne ajer nje kenge fryma m'leshoj,
Se di se ku ne toke tuboj;
shikim tmprehte dhe tfort kush ka,
te ndjeki flut'rimin e kenges qe ra?

*Long, long afterward, in an oak
I found the arrow, still unbroke;
And the song, from beginning to end,
I found again in the heart of a friend*

Vone, vone me pas, ne nje lis                            
Shigjeten gjeta, akoma tpa kris;
Nga fillimi ne fund ate cish kendu,
E gjeta perseri te zemra e-njmiku.

----------


## oiseau en vol

*L.L. de Mars*

_Këngë _  (_në dorën time të djathtë_)

Në dorën time të djathtë
libri i babait tim që
më tërheq në gojën e të vdekurve të tij që
ndajnë së bashku rrudhat e lëkurës sime
të prera mjaft drejt si zemra indesh
Unë që jam i gjallë
- unë në këmbë, mbi një këmbanë të përmbysur
që toka e mbulon pak
- unë që jam i gjallë
vetëm për të numëruar të vdekurit

Kam dashur të bëj listën
e të gjitha gjërave që më mbajnë,
dhe ja çka ndodhur :
kam filluar nga të lënurit e alkoolit
E të gjitha verërave të Bordeaux
pa të cilat nuk do të kisha mundur të rrija kurrë.
Dhe jam fare mirë gjallë, e sheh, pastaj,
kam pushuar së tymosuri këto dyzet cigare
çdo ditë pa të cilat jeta nuk kishte më asnjë shije...
Dhe shikomë mua, mbijetoj,
pastaj kam ndalur të lexuarit, nevojë e ngutshme
për tu mbajtur, dhe shiko :
jam fare mirë gjallë.
Pastaj kam hequr dorë nga muzika, kam mbijetuar pa mundim, asnjë ferrë në këmbë.
Pastaj kam hequr dorë nga piktura, nga restorantet,
nga peshku, nga pulat, nga lutja, nga biseda
nga miqtë e mi, dhe të gjithë
duke ikur më linin fare mirë të gjallë.
Mund të të dëboj Zot
Mund të të lëçis dashuria ime,
mund ti pres duart e mia
dhe nuk do të kem më shumë zor
sesa dje nuk kisha kënaqësi.
Do të jem gjithmonë i gjallë
dhe do të numëroj të vdekurit.

Dje goja e të vdekurve
Këndonte : lista e gjërave që nuk më mbanin
dhe nuk mbetej asgjë, dhe ato kanë kënduar emrin tim
dhe jam zhdukur pa vuajtur si një pikë uji mbi një kokërr sheqeri.

----------


## oiseau en vol

*Marceline DESBORDES-VALMORE* (1786-1859)

*Falja*

Po vdes, po i nënshtrohem fatit që më kërrus.
Këtij çasti të fundit dëshiron ti joshësh tmerrin ?
Eja dhe një herë të vësh dorën tënde fajtore
Mbi zemrën time.

Kur ajo të ketë pushuar së djeguri dhe prituri,
Ti nuk do të ndjesh keqardhje të kota ;
Por do të thuash : " Kjo zemër, që për mua qe aq e butë,
Nuk dashuron më. "

Shoh dashurinë që ikën nga shpirti im i plagosur,
Vështroj veprën tënde dhe nuk ndjej më frikë :
Vdekja është në gjirin tim, ndonëse jam e ngrirë
Më pak sesa ti.

Merre këtë zemër, merre të mirën tënde ! Dashnorja që të adhuron
Nuk pati kurrë për të ta ofruar, mjerisht ! Një tjetër dhuratë ;
Por duke e copëtuar, ti mund të lexosh aty akoma
Faljen tënde.

----------


## oiseau en vol

*André Laude*  (1936-1995)

_Krimbi në frutin _  

Eci përmes hullisë së gjatë që çon tek të vdekurit e heshtur.
Ëndërroj për borën, për kuajt prej zjarri,
për dimrin e fjalëve.
Shoh drurë të djegur, anije që mbyten,
pulëbardha të zëna nga ngrica.
Eci përgjatë lumit prej gjaku dhe lotësh
që përshkon rrënojat shqetësuese.
Ndjej erën e predatorëve, urinën
e hienës, jashtëqitjen e bebeve të vogla.
Shkruaj nisur nga një bërthamë nate.
Shkruaj nisur nga një hendek i mbytur në baltë.
Shkruaj me litar në fyt.
Kurthi tashmë lëviz nën këmbët e mia.
Eci përgjatë mermerit të ftohtë që të jep të dridhura
dhe këndoj një këngë të vjetër dhe të çuditshme,
që thotë që sot dhe përgjithmonë
krimbi është në frutin.

----------


## oiseau en vol

*André Laude* (1936-1995)

*Më quajnë askush*

E urrej veten dhe dua të vdes. E urrej veten
dhe dua të vdes.
Mbyllini sytë. Mendoni për herë të fundit
profilin tim prej poeti grek,
në ishullin më të shkretë.
Do të jem, nisur nga kjo ditë, qiell, qiell, dhe qiell.
Qiell përtej çmendurive tuaja vrastare.
Do të jem qiell. Do të jem i përjetshëm.

----------


## oiseau en vol

*André Laude* (1936-1995)

*Bojë dhe gjak*

E bëj jetën time natë pas nate një grumbull plehrash.
E bëj jetën time një kronikë të mjegullt.
E bëj natën time një kryqëzim fantazmash.
E bëj gjakun tim një lumë të gjatë
që rreh në tëmthat e mi.
E bëj frikën time një zog bardh e zi
E bëj një zog të ngordhur, të kalbur,
fëmijën që do të kisha mundur të jem.
E bëj fëmijën një zjarr të çmendur, një pirg hiri.
E bëj vdekjen time të ardhshme një gosti gjarpërinjsh.
E bëj një gjarpër litar për të varur veten.
E bëj një heshtje të gjatë, të thellë, testamentin
e gjithçkaje që qe shkatërrim, tmerr, mërzi,
ndarje dhe çirrje të pafundme.
Urinoj bojë dhe gjak.
Urinoj bojë dhe gjak.
Këndoj mbi turrën e ndëshkimeve.

----------

